# Paint Bubbles after Plastering



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

How long did the mud have to dry before you started priming?


----------



## anthony9887 (Mar 24, 2008)

I let it dry for 24 hours.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Which "plaster" and primer did you use?
How big/deep was the repair?
I suspect the repair was not fully dry


----------



## anthony9887 (Mar 24, 2008)

I used premixed mud and a latex CIL paint primer. The wall had a dark colour. I applyed some spackling to fill in any holes on the previous colour that was there. The spackling was extended past the holes. Afterwards, I let it dry, then sanded until flat and the primed. It was more of fixing tiny holes in the drywall. 10mm. What is the proper procedure for using spackling?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Sorry, you said it was plaster...that's got different issues
(It's really different stuff, spackle, plaster, joint compound [mud]...and that's important to mention when chasing down problems)

Which "spackle" was it?
A lightweight latex spackle?
Or one of the heavier ones?
It may have been the incorrect one for your project
Did it only bubble over the repairs?

Technically 10mm is pushing it for spackle repairs size-wise, but not pushing it _that_ much...it shouldn't have bubbled for that reason alone
But depending on what product you used, it could have been


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

Also, when applying over a painted surface these materials will take much longer to dry. Even though it is dry on the surface, down below the surface is still not fully cured. I'm still thinking *moisture* on this one.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

anthony9887 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just finished doing some patch work with plastering on the drywall. Afterwards I started *priming* and noticed the *paint* had bubbles on the drywall. Any ideas as to why?
> 
> Thanks.


 I'm a little confused here. Did you apply one coat of primer then notice bubbles? Prime and paint then notice the bubbles? One coat primer? One coat paint? How long between coats? Sounds like a moisture problem (not enough dry time) to me too.


----------



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

I came across a similar problem with my wall. It blistered upon the application of the 1st coat of paint. There were two coats of color-hiding primer. When the bubble was opened, and the paint was peeled, I was looking at a fresh drywall repair. The primer did nothing for the fresh JC that was applied (it was dry). In my case, it was a mis-match of materials.


----------

